# Convention in Little Rock 2010



## dmk (Nov 9, 2010)

I posted this as a reply on the Mini Forum, but I am going to post on here as well.

There is always tension at Convention. Someone is always pushing an agenda that someone else is opposed to. This year was no different than most others that I have attended. From what everyone was saying, the general meeting was going to be horrible and it didn't turn out nearly as bad as some predicted. As usual, some could have been nicer but for the most part, everyone behaved I thought.

I was in the 23 to vote on the by-laws. Frankly I wanted to get it out of the way. We had the number of people to make it count one way or the other...if we didn't like the by-laws as written get rid of them and start again next year. That would be no worse off than sitting on these as they are. Now we have to vote on these again.

I will never vote to do away with the Shetland seat no matter how you word it. I am opposed to having only open seats for the simple fact, the organization belongs to the American Shetland Pony Club. The American Miniature Horse Registry is a part of that parent organization. To me that is pretty simple. Like Larry, I thank AMHR for everything it puts into this group. I see nothing that would benefit the group except perhaps we would get rid of some die hard old timers that won't move Congress maybe? (as in is that the point?) Otherwise, what would it do for us as an organization? Especially if we DO see the day there is an all mini board...for the Shetland Congress that does not make money what would happen to us? If the money is the issue then I can foresee a group thinking well that group doesn't pull their weight let's cut that out. Then what? No Shetland Pony votes in the American Shetland Pony Club? Sorry I just don't see it.

Term Limits I cannot deny might be a good thing. Frankly, I think term limits for Committee Chairs and committee members might be a good thing too. Works for the United States Government.

Anyway...Convention was soooo much fun and as usual a learning experience. I think the future looks bright for the club as a whole. Spending time with friends and getting to talk about ponies is always nice. Seeing the group work together and solve some of these issues in an amicable and adult manner is always good, too!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 10, 2010)

> Seeing the group work together and solve some of these issues in an amicable and adult manner is always good, too!


I agree and those that chose not to really stood out and made themselves look pretty bad

I am interested to see what happens to the Foundation division and do think showing by type there is going to be a wonderful thing if it comes to pass.

I have to say the best part ofthe week was when someone at the bar on Friday night had this look of confusion on his face watching many walk to the dance.. he asked me kinda tentatively what is going on down there without skipping a beat I said Oh it is a Drag Convention oh the look on his face was priceless he was like ohhhhh now it all makes sense can I go look hee hee I still crack up over that and he went and looked and I am sure left thinking that is exactly what it was LOL


----------



## Belinda (Nov 10, 2010)

OH Lisa , you kill me !!!







That is funny I don't care who you are . <<LOL>>


----------

